# Finally got to fish!



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Finally went steelheading on a North east river for my first time this year. It had been way to long! My buddy and I arrived at the cabin we rented friday night and immeditly unloaded our gear and got dressed to fish. We only had about a hour or so before dark so we moved fast! I had forgot my spawn at home,  but had another buddy on the way up and he picked it up for me!  But he wouldnt be up untill after 9, so we just bought wax worms from the store. Fished a close access spot and zip zero zilch. not even a hit! We got back to the cabin, and comencened ourselves to the spirt world with tasty ales. My buddy showed up and we quickly tied a mess of bags and off to dreaming of screaming reels.

We awoke to a raining cold morning, a little later than we wanted but got to one of our favorite holes just a little after daybreak. Fish there for a while and I picked up a nice little buck. He didnt fight as hard but it still felt good for the first steelhead of the year! 

I forgot my camera on the river so this is taken at the cabins. Yumm! Supper!









We didnt fish there much longer because of our stomachs telling us they needed fuel and we had to get our stuff out of the cabin by 11 because we only could stay one night. Got our stuff, refueled our stomachs and off to fish another of our favorite holes. We were'nt there a half hour and Bam!! Fish on! This time I remembered the camera. A nice bright fish!!!










For the day I had went 2 for 3, my buddy went 1 for 2 with a nice tight hen, and my other buddy, well let me say he has had better days! All our fish came on wax worms and corkies. I think I used 1 spawn bag, and here I was kicking myself the whole ride up north for forgetting the spawn!  

So my my first trip of the year I had a great time! Lots of memories, some good, some bad but thats fishing!! Hope to get back out next weekend!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Nice job RB...what color corkie and what were the water conditions?

Marc


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

whitish corkie

Clear and normal height


----------



## FREELANDFLYFISHER (Jun 25, 2003)

check your pm's.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice fish R-boy


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

And you said you never have luck with the steel! Yeah right 
What did you do with the skein? I have a couple interesting formulas for curing them if you don't mind experimenting with the gold.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Well Rick you know it was one of those days for a change!!! 

Man I wish I would have know, I would have loved to try something new for skein. I just finished curing it the other night and I never have cared much for my method of cutting it into pieces and sprinkling Borax on it. I wish it was a shooter! I like the salt and sugar cure for lose eggs. I am interrested in your new formulas. What are they?

Headin back up saturday for sure! Looks like a suicide run!


----------

